# Follistatin/ Myostatin



## Db52280 (May 18, 2011)

what happened to the Follistatin and Myostatin peptides? everyone was hot on them and all of the sudden they vanished?


----------



## Hench (May 18, 2011)

From what I can gather it's cause they didn't work as expected, think more research/refinement is in order. 

I read one of RussianStars logs on another board, the guy knows his stuff but ended up stopping after 2 weeks due to the Fol. making him ill.


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 23, 2011)

one company i know of got nothing but bad reviews on there Folli, hope it wasnt the same brand, some ppl were hospitalized...


----------



## TwisT (May 24, 2011)

Hench said:


> From what I can gather it's cause they didn't work  as expected, think more research/refinement is in order.
> 
> I read one of RussianStars logs on another board, the guy knows his  stuff but ended up stopping after 2 weeks due to the Fol. making him  ill.



Just wait till you see follistatin 344 ...


----------



## hawkcmc (May 25, 2011)

is this the stuff with the crazy looking dogs and rats in its studies? LOL


----------



## Hench (May 26, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Just wait till you see follistatin 344 ...



Looking forward to it T. 

If you need a logger shoot me a PM, Ive already got all the necessary equipment ect. from conducting other research.


----------



## TwisT (May 26, 2011)

Hench said:


> Looking forward to it T.
> 
> If you need a logger shoot me a PM, Ive already got all the necessary equipment ect. from conducting other research.



At 179.99 a bottle I dont think we can afford to send out freebies  Sorry bruv, theres some reviews on PM.

-T


----------



## Hench (May 26, 2011)

TwisT said:


> At 179.99 a bottle I dont think we can afford to send out freebies  Sorry bruv, theres some reviews on PM.
> 
> -T



I dunno, one bottle at cost price to you means you would need roughly 2-3 customers to purchase based on my review to break even. 


Anyway, sorry to be a retard, but what's PM? I wouldn't mind seeing some of these reviews.


----------

